# United e Chelsea su Belotti, i blues pronti a..



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

Secondo il Daily Star, due club inglesi si stanno contendendo l'attaccante del Torino, Andrea Belotti. Qualche settimana fa, il Chelsea aveva fatto un'offerta da 60 mln al Torino per strappare il talento dai Granata. Offerta però rispedita al mittente Cairo vuole solo la clausola. Ed ecco che lo United prova a trattare, ma pare che il Chelsea spinto anche da Conte, sia pronta a pagare tutta la clausola rescissoria da 100 mln di euro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Maggio 2017)

buonanotte a chi sperava in Belotti e credeva fosse più raggiungibile di altri. Questo ha rifiutato 60 milioni e ora le vere big sparano alto.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star, due club inglesi si stanno contendendo l'attaccante del Torino, Andrea Belotti. Qualche settimana fa, il Chelsea aveva fatto un'offerta da 60 mln al Torino per strappare il talento dai Granata. Offerta però rispedita al mittente Cairo vuole solo la clausola. Ed ecco che lo United prova a trattare, ma pare che il Chelsea spinto anche da Conte, sia pronta a pagare tutta la clausola rescissoria da 100 mln di euro.



I nostri hanno pensato a Morata e Aubameyang e manco un mezzo pensierino al Gallo? 
Fosse vero, sarebbe vergognoso...


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star, due club inglesi si stanno contendendo l'attaccante del Torino, Andrea Belotti. Qualche settimana fa, il Chelsea aveva fatto un'offerta da 60 mln al Torino per strappare il talento dai Granata. Offerta però rispedita al mittente Cairo vuole solo la clausola. Ed ecco che lo United prova a trattare, ma pare che il Chelsea spinto anche da Conte, sia pronta a pagare tutta la clausola rescissoria da 100 mln di euro.



Griezmann ha una clausola rescissoria di 100 milioni. Griezmann


----------



## marcokaka (2 Maggio 2017)

Il chelsea praticamente é su Morata, Lukaku e Belotti ahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2017)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Il chelsea praticamente é su Morata, Lukaku e Belotti ahahahah



stessa cosa che ho pensato io. 
ma quante ne sparano ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Per me lo United è davvero interessato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Se il Chelsea prende belotti significa che morata è nostro. Poche chiacchiere. Qualcuno arriverà anche da noi. Non possiamo veramente rimanere con il cerino, non posso crederci.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2017)

"Belotti mediaticamente non ha appeal e ha solo 400 follower su instagram" (cit.)


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2017)

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo che le big Inglesi daranno a Cairo 100 sacchi per Belotti..
con tutto il rispetto ma se hanno quei soldi la lista su cui andranno prima del gallo è lunga per me (anche per questioni di appeal)


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo manco se lo vedo che le big Inglesi daranno a Cairo 100 sacchi per Belotti..
> con tutto il rispetto ma se hanno quei soldi la lista su cui andranno prima del gallo è lunga per me (anche per questioni di appeal)



Non dimenticare che l'allenatore è un pelo italiano e che, dopo la stagione maestosa che sta regalando a tifosi e società, un minimo di voce in capitolo credo l'abbia.


----------



## kollaps (2 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Belotti mediaticamente non ha appeal e ha solo 400 follower su instagram" (cit.)





Lo sapevo che quella frase sarebbe stata riutilizzata in chiave ironica prima o poi...effettivamente ha poco senso presa così, però non puoi negare che un Morata, un Lukaku o un Aubameyang siano più "sicuri" di un Belotti, almeno sulla carta.
SE preso a cifre convenienti io credo che il Gallo sia l'acquisto migliore perchè diventerà un grande attaccante, ma dipende da Cairo.
Sullo United penso abbia più interesse a prendere Griezmann o gente di questo tipo, piuttosto che Belotti, anche perchè Mourinho ha già un Rashford in panchina, da titolare necessita di una sicurezza.
Mentre per quanto riguarda il Chelsea, alla notizia di Conte interessato credo poco...non l'ha neanche convocato agli europei 
In più, storicamente, preferisce avere un gigante là davanti (Pellè, Llorente, ecc) perciò mi affiderei più a Lukaku.
Vedrem...potrebbe essere tranquillamente il buon cairo a far girare queste voci


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare che l'allenatore è un pelo italiano e che, dopo la stagione maestosa che sta regalando a tifosi e società, un minimo di voce in capitolo credo l'abbia.



Certo, ma sono anche sicuro che conte ha di base in mente altri profili più che il gallo..
Quando siedi sulla panchina di un top team e vai a fare la champions con ambizione di semifinale punti le certezze prima di tutto..


----------



## Zani (2 Maggio 2017)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Il chelsea praticamente é su Morata, Lukaku e Belotti ahahahah



E lo United sia lui che Griezman


----------



## sballotello (2 Maggio 2017)

belotti penso se lo filano solo le italiane


----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2017)

Allo Utd sarebbe perfetto, dovranno sostituire Ibra e Rooney quindi non ci vedo nulla di strano.
A parità di interesse e offerta non so, deciderebbe il giocatore, forse Chelsea favorito.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2017)

*Secondo ESPN FC, Belotti è l'obiettivo numero uno in attacco per il Manchester United.*


----------

